# Tyre age



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Can someone tell me where to find the date code on Michelin tyres please?

I have read it should be a four digit code, but cannot find anything on the tyre.
Thanks


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

There is a 4 digit code on the tyre wall, following the Manucaturers identity code.

3707 = 37th week in 2007


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

on mine (I think) it's clockwise of the XC Camping print, 3 series of codes, 3rd one is the date? week number and year - 5207 is last week of 2007....


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

very useful site

http://www.tyresafe.org/


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Often the date is only on one side of the tyre and you can bet it's on the inside, so you'll have to get on the floor with a torch.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

paulmold said:


> Often the date is only on one side of the tyre and you can bet it's on the inside, so you'll have to get on the floor with a torch.


It is, it will be and you will have to. :wink:


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone - sorted.


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Looks like I will on the floor as well, I noticed there was a big blank on the outside of the tyre where they should be. Easy to see on the outside of all the car tyres. Booo

Ben


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

There is a good pdf on the tyresafe website for motorhomes.

Tyresafe Motorhome pdf

Ben


----------

